# 2010 Lydia Ann Fly Masters Benefit Tournament (Texas)



## bartfromcorpus (Feb 19, 2010)

2010 LAFM fly fishing tournament benefitting CASTING FOR RECOVERY www.castingforrecovery.org they provide no-cost fly fishing retreats for Breast Cancer survivors. Last year was first year and we had 52 anglers, not too bad. I'm not sure if there has been a fly fishing tournament with a larger # of anglers in Texas before. This year we're hoping for 75+ anglers. Great cause, and a great time. Call 361-290-3691 if you would like more information.

Date: July 17
Place: Crabman Marina (but launch, fish, load anywhere in Texas waters)

Catch-photo-release

Website: www.lydiaannflymasters.com
Get your application, etc here

-Palmer


----------

